# Hello again from me too!



## rachelha (Jan 25, 2013)

Delighted to say I had a viability scan this morning and I am 8weeks and 3 days pregnant.  We saw the heart beat too. 

I am so relieved, we had a missed miscarriage back in July and only found out anything was wrong at the scan.  I have found it so hard for the last few weeks, trying not to get my hopes up, but not being able to put it out of my mind due to the diabetes. 

So, so relieved now I can concentrate on looking after this baby. My hba1c was 8.2 when they checked it last week so I need to tighten up on things.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 25, 2013)

congratulations.............


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

Wonderful news Rachel! Many congratulations to you all!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations Rachel marvellous news!   Hope you're feeling ok! X x


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations hun  yey xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations Rachel


----------



## am64 (Jan 26, 2013)

lovely to hear your great news


----------



## Mark T (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## allana (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovely news and congrats!

I had a missed miscarriage after having my daughter so totally understand how you are feeling xxxx


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats !  Its good news month!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 28, 2013)

Brilliant news Rachel and hope you are feeling well


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 31, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Considering you posted in response to pic of my little one, that you forgot the babies sleep with hands up....looks like you wont forget things like that for much longer...it'll all be coming back to you soon!!!

Well done again!!


----------



## cazscot (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations .


----------

